# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  12-13 февраля: открытие года 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Москву

## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Напоминаем вам, что 12 и 13 февраля в храме "на Динамо" состоятся две программы,
которыми мы открываем торжества по случаю 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Россию.

12 февраля:

14:00 – начало программы, киртан в пандале
15:00 – Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
16:30 – концерт, совместное воспевание с группой "Гопал Бхаджан", презентация нового альбома и новой песни "Приезд Прабхупады на Запад"
18:00 – Угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

13 февряля:

14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
16:00 – Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
17:30 – Гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде, обращение лидеров московской общины вайшнавов
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Ждем вас и ваших друзей!

Телефон для обратной связи 8925-837-76-32.

----------

